# Metal halide ballast worth scraping?



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I think 220/221 mentioned it was worth it.


----------



## ATX (May 12, 2011)

220/221 whatever it takes!!!


----------



## bignick31985 (Jun 14, 2011)

Haven't asked scrap yards about those, but we have been selling our magnetic ballasts for $0.17/lb. We have had thousands when we remodel the schools during the summer, and it adds up quick.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I definately save all my old magnetic ballast.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hell yeah. I believe it's about 30 cents a pound. 


I drove away with something like 700 bucks a couple months ago.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The last time I haul it in like what 220/221 did I got little over 60 cents per pound unless you strip the copper off from the core then it will kick up even higher.

I just haul out scrap ballast and I am getting 9 Euros per KG. 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

They won;t take the f-can ballast around here but will pay 12 cents for ballasts,if you have a membership card,


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> They won;t take the f-can ballast around here but will pay 12 cents for ballasts,if you have a membership card,


How hard is it to get a membership card.?


----------



## Foestauf (Jan 5, 2011)

I break the copper coil out of them for sure. It's worth it.


----------



## forgotflying (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow you guys are lucky, here in Hawaii for the past 5 years i haven't been able to recycle insulated aluminum (let alone a ballast). Just wired the scrap yard owners house and guess what, i can recycle my scrap aluminum now.(all 1200 pounds of it) I forget what price we agreed on but anything is better than having pile of scrap wire in the shop.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm sure it's a very pleasant smelling and clean facility where the melt the resin off the copper wire. :no:

Or maybe they just ship it all over to China or India.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Three cans of romex, one of thhn.

$500 this morning. :thumbup:











The down side is....


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

...never-mind.


----------

